# Looking for a very special book: Passadis del Pep cookbook



## xbs1993 (Dec 14, 2011)

My favourite place, a true temple to the sea, Passadis del Pep is a restaurant in Barcelona that I miraculously scored an internship to this summer. They have a book and I've looked everywhere for even sending a message to Kitchen Arts and Letters in desperation. I was wondering if perhaps someone here would have it or know of it so that I may locate it and sell my soul for it, thank you!

By the way, the website is here: http://www.passadis.com/ and the book would either be in spanish, catalan, or english. Not sure.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

I would try The FNAC Store in Barcelona. They have an enormous cookbook section specialising in Iberian Peninsula based chefs. Another alternative is to write the Restaurant in Spanish requesting information if you could purchase it directly from the owners.


----------

